# How to get music from ipod back into itunes?



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

Like the title states, I am having problems getting music from my ipod back into my itunes library. I have a friend who just got a new ipod and wants a lot of my music. The problem is I deleted it form itunes once it was on my ipod. I hooke up both ipod's at once and tried draggin the music form mine to his, but it did not work. Any help would be appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (.:Rudeboyvr6)*

Just found out it can't be done without a program. Sucks but oh well http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Brikhead14 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (.:Rudeboyvr6)*

There's a great program for this called "Ipodutil" Google it and some site like kennetnet.co.uk will come up. You can buy it or use it for free and deal with pop-ups. There's one hitch. The music will only play on the itunes lib. it was originally in, it sucks but it's awesome when your hard drive corrupts itself


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (Brikhead14)*

if you are using a mac like we all should, use a program called senuti, itunes spelled backwards. It is free, and looks and feels like Itunes, only does everything in reverse.


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (.:Rudeboyvr6)*

http://www.mp3buzz.net/index.p...tunes/
This is how I did it. Some of the song ID3 tags get messed up but the songs are on the computer.
Oh yeah with newer versions of Itunes Apple got smarter and won't allow you to add files from the ipod drive when it hasen't been reset. So what you do is you have Itunes closed with the ipod attached and the disk drive open in my computer, and just select the files in the ipod music folders and choose play. Itunes will then attempt to play all the songs at once, and will also add them. After all of them have been added just hit pause. 


_Modified by CMihalcheon at 9:01 AM 2-9-2007_


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (CMihalcheon)*

Is there any way to burn CD's from your ipod? I dont get why you can put things on, but not transfer them back off. Doesn't make sense to me


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (.:Rudeboyvr6)*

its to prevent piracy of music, if you have the music on your iPod, then logically you have it on a computer too. With Itunes you can burn CD's. The only way to burn CD's from an Ipod is to transfer the songs to Itunes with the method I stated above and then burn a CD with Itunes


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (CMihalcheon)*

Ya I figured it was for copywrite laws, but if you already have it on your ipod then whats the difference. Ill look into what you said. Thanks bro


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: How to get music from ipod back into itunes? (.:Rudeboyvr6)*

Wow..... Senuti. Who knew. Works like a dream come true. Only took like 30 seconds to download too. Gotta love it. Thanks


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

AWESOME!!


----------

